# Motorprüf gerät



## vecoplaner (8 Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Motorprüfgerät,
gebraucht wird Isolationsprüfung bis 5KV und
eine Induktivitätsprüfer (henry).

In meiner alten Firma hatten wir ein recht altes 
Analogmessgerät das aber sehr leicht zu bedienen 
war und dessen Messergebnisse sehr zuverlässig 
waren.

Des weiteren würde mich interessieren ob es mittlerweile 
Stoßspannungsmessgeräte gibt unter 5000€.

Gruß Florian


----------



## gravieren (8 Januar 2008)

Hi

Habe vor 1 Jahr ein sporadische hartnäckiges Isolationsproblem
an einem Glühofen / Umfeld gehabt.

"Normale" ISO-Geräte mit 500 Volt Prüfspannung haben hier versagt.

3500 Volt haben das Problem "hörbar" gemacht.

(Schweisslunker in Isolierstück am Innenteil)
(Aufgrund der hohen Temperatuen hat sich das Teil immer wieder verschoben)



LAGE REDE KURZER SINN:   

Hab das Hochspannungsprüfgerät noch,
das ich u.u. verkaufe.

Prüfspannung 5000 Volt.

Prüfung mit 10mA und 100 mA möglich ! ?



Bei Interesse kurze PM an mich.

P.S.   Unter 5000 Euro.   
(Ist natürlich KEIN Stosspannungsprüfgerät)


----------



## L.B. (9 Januar 2008)

*Motoranalyser*

Hallo
Wir arbeiten seit einiger Zeit mit diesem Gerät und sind auch ganz zufrieden.

http://www.schleich.com/de/produktdetail.php?ProduktID=46


----------



## gravieren (9 Januar 2008)

Hi

Ich kann den Preis dafür NICHT finden   

Ich trinke viel Milch, benötige jedoch keine eigene Kuh.
(B.z.w.  bin eventuell nicht bereit soviel zu zahlen   )


----------



## L.B. (10 Januar 2008)

So weit ich weiß ist dieses Gerät für knapp zwei Riesen zu bekommen.
Ein Schnäppchen also.... :sb15:


----------

